# 2012 Rogue Rear Hatch Trim Removal/Back up Camera



## smyh (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Folks: Have to remove the rear hatch door cover to get at the wiring behind it so I can run a video line from the rear to the front panel. I would be interested in any clues/descriptions/videos concerning how to remove the trim and also what I need to do to run the video cable through the body. I am assuming that I run it through the loom on the rear door and then beneath the panels that run under the doors. Just lloking for help from anyone who has tried it or seen any useful DIY descriptions.

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like the right way to do it, and similar to what I did on my X trail.

Here is a link to the service manual for your model. I am linking the 2011 because its more extensive than the 2012 listing. You will have to find and download the right section but it will tell you how to undo the trim.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/rogue-2011-394


----------



## smyh (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks very much; I will check this out.


----------

